# Some Can Rate ...Other's Can't ... Why?



## GrowRebel (Nov 23, 2009)

I am curious as to why some members can rate a thread while others can't ... when I try to rate I get a message that I already rated ... which I had not. I've asked other members and they tell me it happens with them as well yet I still see ratings which indicates someone is still able to rate ... what's up with that?


----------



## GrowRebel (Nov 25, 2009)

Is this another one of those situation where you don't know what is happening so you are going to ignore my question?


----------



## JimiHendrix (Nov 25, 2009)

yep............


----------



## GrowRebel (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah ... I figure as much ... What's the point of a support forum if you can't get it?


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 29, 2009)

Ur second post is why.


----------



## Admin (Nov 29, 2009)

I just checked your account you already rated this thread.


----------



## Admin (Nov 29, 2009)

You added it 1 star


----------



## GrowRebel (Nov 30, 2009)

admin said:


> You added it 1 star


Yes ... I know ... it always says that whether I rate or not ... I've ask other members and they get the same response and I was wondering why ... looks like only one person on the forum can rate ... I said that in my first post. Why do you tell it says I already rated when I told you that what it said it my first post?

I didn't add any stars ...


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 30, 2009)

yea same for me it says i rated this one and i assure you i havent oh well its not really important to me any way. good question though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2009)

it tells me i have rated this thread. i have NOT.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 30, 2009)

any one having troubles connecting to the servers today? seems to be timing out alot


----------



## GrowRebel (Nov 30, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> yea same for me it says i rated this one and i assure you i havent oh well its not really important to me any way. good question though.


Same here ... not really important ... just wonder why it does it ... 



fdd2blk said:


> it tells me i have rated this thread. i have NOT.


That's what I be saying ... why is it doing that? I see at least one person can rate ... but it seems most of us can't. Like I said ... no big deal ... just makes me scratch my head and wonder.



SmokeyMcChokey said:


> any one having troubles connecting to the servers today? seems to be timing out alot


I did earlier ... just decided to come back later and see if there is an improvement ... and there is ... 
Stewie .... for goodness sakes stop touching yourself like that! LOL!


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 30, 2009)

Can you tell you left the rating?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

I also wonder this question yet there is no answer concerning WHY???


----------



## GrowRebel (Dec 7, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I also wonder this question yet there is no answer concerning WHY???


Well it appears only certain people can rate and the webmaster obviously doesn't want to discuss that fact. When you look at the ratings ... there is only one person rating ... that may be the only one that can.
My guess is they only want certain individuals to be able to rate ... what ever ...


----------



## potroast (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sorry, the rating of a thread is one of the last problems to be considered when troubleshooting the entire site. Please be patient.


----------



## GrowRebel (Dec 8, 2009)

potroast said:


> I'm sorry, the rating of a thread is one of the last problems to be considered when troubleshooting the entire site. Please be patient.


I agree and I will be patient.


----------



## colbalt...blue (Jan 3, 2010)

potroast said:


> I'm sorry, the rating of a thread is one of the last problems to be considered when troubleshooting the entire site. Please be patient.


me too ... i too shall be patient. just relieved i'm not the only one ... all alone ... left out of the loop ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 3, 2010)

Muhahahahah!


----------



## doowmd (Jan 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it tells me i have rated this thread. i have NOT.


same w/ me. wonder wat the deal is?


----------



## biggun (Jan 9, 2010)

I wanna get RAPED too... I mean rated... PEACE


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 9, 2010)

There is a glitch in the system, I can tell you that much.

At this juncture, there is a way to do it, but I won't reveal how...


----------



## bigcat32 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> There is a glitch in the system, I can tell you that much.
> 
> At this juncture, there is a way to do it, but I won't reveal how...


...goodman thats just about covered any further problems that might go wrong for the next couple of years...
ill have to remember that one...

sounds like my doctors,and surgeons,thats what they been telling me for the last 5 years ive had a glitch in my system..theres a way to fix me,but they just dunno how...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

That'll be three fitty please.


----------



## bigcat32 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> There is a glitch in the system, I can tell you that much.
> 
> At this juncture, there is a way to do it, but I won't reveal how...


 
permalink

  GREEN LEAF  

after many years of weed and pot smokes all complaining they got a bad tummy,and all the doctors,and surgeons had enough they must find the answer for this bad tummy ,which they were just calling bad belly until they had found out what it was causing all these bad bellys..2 weeks later on a sat afternoon, at 3.30 50 of em doctors,nurses,professors,and other medical people garthered to watch the football and have a bbq...and disscuse once and for all the cause of bad belly..so they did,they were aloud to take 5 strong spliffes with them of varies brands of weed to smoke to help them decide...they sat down to watch the football with there burgers and watched the match..no one spoke till half time...then suddenly they all jumped up had a spliff and dissued the matter...10 mins later for the second half they were all bac in there seats quite,till after the game..then they said it...the answer they been looking for after 20 years..all weed and pot smokers had developed a new virus and ...  GREEN LEAF WAS BORN 
GREEN LEAF...is a new green thc virus..its caused by long term weed smokers over 30/40 years were slowly starving there bodies of oxegen.as the more weed they smoked the faster they become ill as the thc trys to leave our bodies through our skin,but is too big with the virus on it gets stuck to the inside and starts to buld up..
THE STOMACH is always the first to go as because its in the centre of the body and large its used as a air pump to constantley supplying the rest oif the body,but as soon as green leaf has sealed the outside the only air left is in the stomach and once used up YOUR FUCKED..there are operations and medication u can go on,but very rarley do they work.the best thing for it is weed the stronger the better as the green leaf that lives on the thc, builds up and up the more thc it need to breed which is why is the best thing for it..to keep the body going

the doctor unfortunortly havent yet found out how to cure it,but say since that saturday afternoon watching the footie they have broken into new areas of medical reaserch of GREEN LEAF 
   .....










big cats live here


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't know...but maybe there is a thread on computers here?


----------



## bigcat32 (Apr 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I don't know...but maybe there is a thread on computers here?


 probley is,i got loads computer books here,just cant be arsed look at em


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

Is it better now?


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 14, 2010)

bigcat32 said:


> Green leaf
> 
> After many years of weed and pot smokes all complaining they got a bad tummy,and all the doctors,and surgeons had enough they must find the answer for this bad tummy ,which they were just calling bad belly until they had found out what it was causing all these bad bellys..2 weeks later on a sat afternoon, at 3.30 50 of em doctors,nurses,professors,and other medical people garthered to watch the football and have a bbq...and disscuse once and for all the cause of bad belly..so they did,they were aloud to take 5 strong spliffes with them of varies brands of weed to smoke to help them decide...they sat down to watch the football with there burgers and watched the match..no one spoke till half time...then suddenly they all jumped up had a spliff and dissued the matter...10 mins later for the second half they were all bac in there seats quite,till after the game..then they said it...the answer they been looking for after 20 years..all weed and pot smokers had developed a new virus and ...  Green leaf was born
> Green leaf...is a new green thc virus..its caused by long term weed smokers over 30/40 years were slowly starving there bodies of oxegen.as the more weed they smoked the faster they become ill as the thc trys to leave our bodies through our skin,but is too big with the virus on it gets stuck to the inside and starts to buld up..
> ...


wtf?!?!?!?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

Uhhhhh......


----------

